# Behind the scene composition with 10 spitfire audio libraries



## marcodistefano (May 21, 2018)

Hi All, just published a new behind the scene of my latest composition, hope you will like it #scoringtopicture #spitfireaudio
Libraries used 
▸Garritan CFX Grand piano
▸Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions
▸Hans Zimmer Strings
▸Spitfire Chamber Strings
▸Spitfire London Contemporary Orchestra
▸Spitfire Triple Felt Piano
▸Spitfire Symphonic Brass
▸Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds
▸Spitfire Albion IV
▸Spitfire Albion V
▸Bernard Herrmann composer toolkit


----------

